

Hacker House in Palo Alto needs another hacker - dangrover

Hacker House is a house in Palo Alto where several YC startups live and work.<p>One of our roommates just moved out, and we've got space for one more! Rent is ~ $800/month.<p>Read more here:
http://hackerhouse.bluwiki.com/<p>Contact sam dot odio at gmail dot com if you're interested.
======
patrocles
How much of the $800/month = proximity premium?

Or does $800/month only buy a room in Palo Alto?

~~~
menloparkbum
$800/month for only a room in Palo Alto is actually a pretty good deal,
depending on where the house is. :(

------
jpancake
Hey dude, a hacker over here. Too bad about the hacker bailing on your
hackhouse, are you having open hacking tryouts so I can hack your gibson
before hacking my way into your heart? I'm hacker@hacksalot.hack; hack back at
me if you want to get together & hack!

Happy Hacking!

~~~
jpancake
Hacks a lot for all the negative karma, hackers. Hack you, too. >:(

